# First Look: The Orchestra Complete 2 by Best Service



## donbodin (Sep 4, 2020)

Contributor Pete Checkley reviews The Orchestra Complete 2 by Best Service
"As a long time 'The Orchestra' user, I was really excited to see there has been yet another upgrade and update. In this video we check out the new features, new instruments, expanded presets to find out if this package really is "The easiest way to compose orchestral music!"
Official Demos and Videos here: https://bit.ly/3hVn2op




The Orchestra 2 & Horns Of Hell is available from Best Service: http://bit.ly/2SPMgw8


----------



## Mike Fox (Sep 5, 2020)

Great overview, Don!


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 5, 2020)

Yes great . Thanks. Hope they will continue expanding this product.


----------



## donbodin (Sep 11, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Great overview, Don!


Thanks Mike


----------

